# Thought This was funny



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Earlier today, I was watching my 46 gallon planted tank with 9 cherry barbs, 4 otos, 1 chinese algae eater, and a pair of kribs. The pair of kribs spawned last night from the signs that I am seeing. Female in the pot 80% of the time and the male has definantly gotten more territorial with the barbs. Anyway, I am not sure if they are done or not. I saw the female stick her belly out to the male and his reaction made me think blushing  . His belly went from a faint pink to a bright maroon/red color and the front of his dorsal fin got a bright neon blue color. I guess he is a little bashful :lol: I would definantly consider my pair easy going. The other day when I added the 4 otos and 1 CAE, the cherry barbs chased them, where as my kribs left them alone. Just thought I would share my story!


----------

